# advice please!



## Nismo4Life07 (Jul 16, 2007)

i need pros and cons for putting a CAI on my new 07 maxima 3.5SL .... my dad wont let me install it because he says that it increases wear and tear on the engine. ... any pros and cons will be much appreciated!!!


----------



## jiggywatts (Jul 27, 2007)

well it makes the engine bay look sharper, gives the car a "beefier sound", and helps your acceleration a bit.. not to mention better gas mileage

cons; i just installed mine and if i floor it i get a loud ricey sound at high RPMs


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Shouldn't do anything at all as far as wear and tear goes. That said your dad paid for the car, might as well listen to him. Main things an intake are for is for noise rather than performance, at least without an ECU reflash...


----------

